# a wee bit of cleaning help for you...



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not a huge pug fan myself, but this was sent to me and I thought it was too cute not to share; I know you don't clean the inside of your computer screen very often because it is too hard to get to it from the inside.
So, please click here and consider this my present to you!

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------

